# Molasses Water



## Mary Thomas

Hello today,
I have a question about how much to give the does after kidding. I mix 3/4 cup light or dark corn syrup with 1/3 cup Grandma's Molasses to one gallon of water. They really suck it down. The molasses is sort expensive around $3.50 for a 12oz jar to be giving them everyday so I was wondering if the VAL syrup they sell at the feed store is just as good or should I stay with Grandma. I think the gallon of VAL syrup is $11.00. Thanks. :?


----------



## myfainters

I only give molasses water right after kidding to make sure they hydrate after labor. As soon as the first bucket is finished (usually within minutes) it is refilled with regular water.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Not familar with the VAL 

I give the molasses water usually only once and I make the water a muddy brown color (so just a couple tablespoons in a bucket.)


----------



## liz

I get it by the quart at the local farm stand...$2.75.
Or I get it by the pound from the feed mill... $.12 per lb.

I normally put 2 cups into a 2 gallon bucket for my girls after kidding.


----------



## Mary Thomas

ok, i see now i've been giving them a real sugar high. :laugh: they didn't seem to mind. Basically its just to get them to drink, ok. Thanks

Mary Ann
2TDM Boer Goats
South Texas


----------



## sweetgoats

Mary Ann, I get my Molasses like Liz does. If you call around for a coop, or anyplace that mixes feed. It is a LOT cheaper. 

I make my water a dark tea color. I also give it to them for as long as they want it. Some only drink a bucket, others will drink it for days.


----------



## toth boer goats

> ok, i see now i've been giving them a real sugar high. :laugh:


 :laugh:  :thumb:

I see everyone has given great advice.... :greengrin:


----------



## Mary Thomas

I checked around and the closest place that mixes feed is 45 miles, and I'm not likely to drive that. Checking on the internet I came across molasses for deer attranctant at Tractor Supply. It is feed grade and can be used for livestock, the online price is $7.99 per gallon. I do remember seeing it before so I'll go check it out at lunch nad let everyone know. 

Mary Ann
2TDM Boer Goats
South Texas


----------



## Mary Thomas

I went to TSC and they did have the molasses. It's called Evolved Habitat Molasses, labeled for wildlife and livestock and it is $7.99 a gallon. I noticed it at the start of deer season. 

Mary Ann
2TDM Boer Goats
South Texas


----------



## liz

Awesome!!! Your goats are gonna LOVE you even more!


----------



## HoosierShadow

This is great info thanks! I have one bottle from the store that I haven't needed to open yet, but I'm sure with the cold weather kiddings my girls will appreciate it! Next time I am at TSC or the feed store I"ll look for it!


----------

